# how to say goodbye to your marriage



## tess baby (Aug 12, 2011)

im new here but when is enough enough? ive been married almost twenty years two great kids and mostly a good life. but 3 years ago we split over financial problems caused by me and trying to sort them out myself and not telling my husaband about it. which he took badly and said he could not trust me any more i have never lied to him or kpt out from him before. we got back together after a few weeks and things were great but we never really talked about what happened just ignored it but i always felt things could blow up at anytime. apart from that he hasnt been perfect hes had a text thing with a woman not the kind of thing u want to see as awife, he told me that it ment nothing she was only a friend and he need to to get things off his chest and there was nothing apart from texts and i do trust him on that. but although i do trust him i carnt really lt go of it i think about it often. it is so much easier to forgive then forget. he does lie to me always has i dont mean big things just daft thing really, dont get me wrong hes a good dad and really caring and helpful, but there is somthing not quiet right he has full control of his money wont trust me again and abit guarded, im still hurt about the texts even now we are polite with each other. but he has slept on the sofa for over there weeks now we havent had sex in months and had a big row last night about what was hurting us. and the sam old things came out, we both called each others alot of bad names and he said he didnt love me anymore that i was a lier he didnt trust me and he was moving out! i felt releif for getting it off my chest. but this morning our daughter is going in on her hols he was taking her and her friends to the airport, was just as he always it talking as if nothing had been said trying to hlp me i have ms by the way and dont walk very well but i dont want him here out of pity! sex was abit akward for us before we stopped trying but he was present then we were kind to each other now it just seems forced!!!! so sorry for the rant but had to say how i feel tired sad hurt still love him but sick of the pain sick of crying to myself and making out to family and friends that evrything it ok. when he left before felt gutted but also felt releif and the house was free and verthing seemed so clear omg what a delema!:scratchhead:


----------

